# Evan Design / Model Train Software



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has used the model train software programs from Evan Designs at www.modeltrainsoftware.com

Also looking at their decal paper. Some demonstration videos on the website. One of them shows a decal that had been applied to a brick building. The decal was changed from a white background to a clear background (exposing the bricks behind the decal) using canola oil. 

What was used to seal the decal after inkjet printing?

Any reviews before I consider a purchase?


----------

